# Litter pellets



## katiecrna (Aug 11, 2016)

Has anyone used pellets for their litter? I think they are paper pellets? I read that they are more absorbent and decrease the smell. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it and If it's superior to "regular" litter.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Aug 11, 2016)

Are you talking about the "Yesterday's News" kind of pellets? If so, then yes. I definitely use the paper pellets. I won't use any type of wood (not just cedar) because recent research (according to my very rabbits savvy vet) shows that any sort of wood shavings or pellets can have long term detriment to a bunny's health. That being said, I only use it in their litter boxes, not their entire cage.

In terms of decreasing smell- if I don't clean out their litter boxes every few days it does start to smell. But I'm not sure how that compares to any other type of litter.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 11, 2016)

Pelleted paper litter does work well. It is what I used for years. However it is rather costly. It is my second choice for litter. 

I switched to wood pellets. It is the shavings that are suspected of emitting harmful phenols, but the process used to create the pellets removes the phenols. Wood pellets have been used in the rabbit community for a long time. I've not heard about any long-term effects against wood pellets. A quick internet search shows nothing but praise for wood stove pellets (including from numerous rabbit rescues and from the House Rabbit Society).


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 12, 2016)

I use the paper pellets for all three buns. It works pretty well.


----------



## mnyablonski2796 (Aug 17, 2016)

I use the marshal's ferret litter which is a paper pellet it helps with the smell amazingly. I use it on my five male rats and the majority of the time you cant smell anything at all from there cage.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Aug 17, 2016)

I use wood stove pellets. I check the label for the ingredients because some kinds contain flame accelerators. I can choose between hardwood and softwood pellets, but I use the hardwood because they have little or no phenol (the fumes in softwoods like cedar or pine). They are all natural, just wood dust pressed into pellets. They crumble and become more absorbent when damp, you can even scoop them. I pay about $5 for a 50 lb bag at Home Depot. 

The only drawback is that the stores only sell them in fall/winter. I just take a dolly to the store and stock up on 5 or 6 bags, this is enough for the whole year.


----------



## Grahamsmom (Oct 16, 2016)

BlackRabbits said:


> I use wood stove pellets. I check the label for the ingredients because some kinds contain flame accelerators. I can choose between hardwood and softwood pellets, but I use the hardwood because they have little or no phenol (the fumes in softwoods like cedar or pine). They are all natural, just wood dust pressed into pellets. They crumble and become more absorbent when damp, you can even scoop them. I pay about $5 for a 50 lb bag at Home Depot.
> 
> 
> 
> The only drawback is that the stores only sell them in fall/winter. I just take a dolly to the store and stock up on 5 or 6 bags, this is enough for the whole year.




Hi! I have purchased the wood pellets to try. They were quite noisy when Graham would get in his litter box so I added the paper bedding from Carefresh on top to absorb some of the noise. (The Carefresh is what I have always used, so I also thought it would help in the transition.) And I also put a layer of newspaper underneath. 
I'm wondering exactly how you use them. Do you dampen them first? 
My veterinarian recommended an equine bedding and stated she dampened it....I was confused and didn't ask her any further details or for a better explanation. I had taken in a lot of information that day, so I just shook my head like I understood.  I can contact her for a better explanation but figured I would check with my fellow bunny lovers!!


----------



## katiecrna (Oct 16, 2016)

Just put the pellets on the bottom, about an inch thick and put hay on top. The hay will absorb the sound I guess. Do not dampened it. The pellets are expand as they absorb the pee, if they are dampened before they won't absorb the pee and therefore defeat its purpose.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2016)

The paper pellets should be layered thicker than the wood pellets. I have found the wood pellets are mostly wasted if put in thickly. When I switched from paper pellets to wood pellets, it took me a while to realize that I could get away with a much thinner layer of wood pellets. 

Wood pellets expand like crazy. You can see in the photo below how little pellets I start with and how they expand. The only change between the before and after is the adding of hay. 

I barely cover the bottom of the litter box with pellets.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Oct 16, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> The paper pellets should be layered thicker than the wood pellets. I have found the wood pellets are mostly wasted if put in thickly. When I switched from paper pellets to wood pellets, it took me a while to realize that I could get away with a much thinner layer of wood pellets.
> 
> Wood pellets expand like crazy. You can see in the photo below how little pellets I start with and how they expand. The only change between the before and after is the adding of hay.
> 
> I barely cover the bottom of the litter box with pellets.



Yup, that's exactly what I do. The pellets aren't noisy for very long especially if you mix a bit of hay in before adding the main portion of hay on top. The horse bedding is the exact same thing as the stove pellets, except it comes in larger amounts.


----------



## Grahamsmom (Oct 17, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> Just put the pellets on the bottom, about an inch thick and put hay on top. The hay will absorb the sound I guess. Do not dampened it. The pellets are expand as they absorb the pee, if they are dampened before they won't absorb the pee and therefore defeat its purpose.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Grahamsmom (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you Katiecrna, Blue Eyes and BlackRabbit! I am so grateful for you and this forum! Happy Monday!


----------



## dozeyblueromeo (Oct 27, 2016)

I call 3 places, and they said they never heard of untreated? Lowes was one of them.

I guess it is supposed to automatically be treated in order for flames, soo it is not making sense to them or me, that there would be untreated wood stove pellets.

PLEASE respond asap, we are bringing home our new Bunny, named Dakota in one week, want to have all my supplies 

THANK YOU!

Victoria Perrone


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2016)

Most are safe. What you are looking for are any that do NOT say "accelerant added," or "with accelerant." 

I have yet to find any that actually did have accelerant added.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2016)

It looks like your Lowes has "Golden Fire" wood pellets. They have no additives but are made from douglas fir. Some suggest not using pine even in pellet form. Others say it is fine. 

"Green Team" and "Bayou" brands are also 100% natural. These two are both made of hardwoods. Good options.


----------



## dozeyblueromeo (Oct 27, 2016)

It is such a relief, when you don't have to do MORE research when I have Groups like these to turn to, for a quick to the point answer. It gets soo exhausting trying to figure everything out  

GOD BLESS YOU!

Victoria


----------



## Bill Jesse (Dec 23, 2016)

Have used wood pellets for years. I find what they use for horse stalls or pellet stoves. For my indoor hutches I put down a layer of pellets then cover them with thick newspaper and finally covered by hay. The papers get soiled if the rabbits do not use the litter box and I change out the papers daily along with soiled hay.
For the litter box I put an inch or so of pellets in the bottom and then cover them with plastic grating, the kind you see in fluorescent light fixtures and then hay. The grating is not as thin as wire so I am not concerned with hurting the paws. The grating comes in 2x4 sheets and can be cut to shape with cutting pliers. It sits above the pellets so droppings will go through. The grating is expensive but often they have pieces which are damaged which they will reduce in price. Incidentally I wash the grates every day.


----------



## mightyscotto (Jan 1, 2017)

the paper pellets work great. I think you will be happy going that route.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 3, 2017)

I use Kaytee Critter Litter. All my litter boxes have raised grates to keep my bunnies from contacting the litter and excrement.
This is the only place I use a wire grid. They seem to like to sit on them after eating. There are no bad smells.
The rest of the area is insulted flooring, or counter and hutch top.


----------



## katiecrna (Feb 10, 2017)

I tried care fresh for the first time, I just added a little over my pellets. My bunny is eating it lol . No more carefresh for us


----------



## Sandee (Feb 12, 2017)

I use Critter Litter in their litter boxes that have raised grates over it to prevent them having contact with it. It is very absorbent and very effective when it comes to fresh smelling. 
I order it on line from amazon. It is half the price they charge in a pet store.

Sandee


----------



## Gelly (Sep 11, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> It looks like your Lowes has "Golden Fire" wood pellets. They have no additives but are made from douglas fir. Some suggest not using pine even in pellet form. Others say it is fine.
> 
> "Green Team" and "Bayou" brands are also 100% natural. These two are both made of hardwoods. Good options.


Would you know if Greene Team hardwood pellets is still safe to use for rabbits? I bought a huge bag from Lowes yesterday but want to make sure first.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't see anything on their bags that mention accelerant being added. They should be safe if there is no accelerant.


----------

